# About.com- Does Dannon Owe You a Refund?



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

According to the Los Angeles Times, Dannon has settled a class action lawsuit regarding the marketing of its Activia and DanActive yogurts. The lawsuit maintained that Dannon...View the full article


----------

